# Where do I register my car in Cascais?



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Just moved to Cascais and need to register my car from French plates to Portuguese plates. I went to the "Loja" and they said I need to go to the "Tribunal"?? Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------

